# SSWC08 Who's going and let's see your ride !



## jeffh (Jun 7, 2006)

Let's see some of the race bikes, and keep this thread upbeat.

I didn't make it in the race but my buddy did. So I'm letting him thrash my Superfly for the next few weeks instead of his Raleigh XXIX for the race.  ( he's a lot faster then me anyway)

This will be a weekend of debauchery, let's get ready and have some fun !


----------



## Ryan G. (Aug 13, 2004)

Here is to Colin ripping it up on that crazy light steed.

Will be coming back from Cambodia, jet lagged and ready to be a drunken spectator on this bike.

ps need to take some pictures of the bike itself


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

Bloated filipino guy on a black bike with Jones H-bar and pink "singlespeedoutlaw" sticker on the top tube.



If the gods allow it, I'll be on a silver swoopy bike instead. 

Wife and I are coming from Maryland and we're staying in NorCal from the weekend before to the weekend after. Can't wait!

-rickyd


----------



## chairthruster (Dec 17, 2004)

awesome bikes. sorry for the hijack.. any rumors on the locale for next years SSWC? I missed out this year, want to be fully ready to commit come registration next year.


----------



## RockStarRacing (Dec 30, 2006)

chairthruster said:


> awesome bikes. sorry for the hijack.. any rumors on the locale for next years SSWC? I missed out this year, want to be fully ready to commit come registration next year.


hopefully 'yerp, if not there then maybe new zealand or australia should get it........


----------



## WTB-rider (Jul 25, 2004)

Drevil said:


> Bloated filipino guy on a black bike with Jones H-bar and pink "singlespeedoutlaw" sticker on the top tube.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


JJ's demo day worked it's magic?


----------



## Hollywood (Dec 30, 2003)

Drevil said:


> Wife and I are coming from Maryland and we're staying in NorCal from the weekend before to the weekend after. Can't wait!


yo D!

where will you be? Ima hit SF for a couple days pre-Napa. Look for me on the side of the road with my thumb out 

https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=437905

I'll be there in non-race support mode










// nice shot in DR :thumbsup:


----------



## fire horse (Mar 9, 2004)

*First off, humble yourselves and repeat after me...*

"I am not worthy." Okay, with that said...behold!

Just put together my new Hunter 29er cruiser. This bike is a good example of what custom bikes are all about. Spec's: 16" chainstays, bent seat tube, and spring loaded..sex-OH-matic..seatstays, curved top tube, flaked under and clear over powdercoat, w/ 100mm of travel up front. The back end feels like a soft tail due to the Ti seatpost and springy stays.

I took out on the trail today and it indeed rides like a dream. Enjoy!


----------



## eyefloater (Apr 3, 2006)

@Hollywood, 

Sweet mother of god, man! That's retina-seering ... nice job!


----------



## Dirt_Diggler (Jun 7, 2006)

race is just 90 minutes from home. i'm gonna spend saturday in golden gate park at the outside lands festival listening to some seriously good music. then, up to napa for the race. after that, to colorado for an 11 day backpacking trip. i'll be riding this...









oops, i mean this


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

*Two, two, two threads are better than one*

I'll be there on my... gulp....Zion.
Main frame's busted, so the back up has become the Master of the House.

It looks sorta like this (photo from March)...










But it did get this work done to it since then...










and I really gussied it up with some spray bomb work...










I'll have some glamour shots done over the weekend so you can all drool over my glorious $149 frame some more.

It's the rider not the bike, right????

Thirsty much fire horse?

A chance to meet a fellow belly concert shirt rocker like Hollywood???? How can I miss it?

Ricky, you got an outfit picked out yet?


----------



## GrumpyOne (Jan 7, 2004)

I don't think you're allowed to make a passing statement like that without photos and more info. :nono:

jw



teamdicky said:


> Main frame's busted, so the back up has become the Master of the House.


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

GrumpyOne said:


> I don't think you're allowed to make a passing statement like that without photos and more info. :nono:
> 
> jw


I've got absolutely no photos of the crack. It was very small and on a weld, but a crack is a crack.
All you might wanna know about it is right here:

http://teamdicky.blog.com/3425565/


----------



## bykegnurd (Jun 8, 2005)

fire horse said:


> "I am not worthy." Okay, with that said...behold!
> 
> Just put together my new Hunter 29er cruiser. This bike is a good example of what custom bikes are all about. Spec's: 16" chainstays, bent seat tube, and spring loaded..sex-OH-matic..seatstays, curved top tube, flaked under and clear over powdercoat, w/ 100mm of travel up front. The back end feels like a soft tail due to the Ti seatpost and springy stays.
> 
> I took out on the trail today and it indeed rides like a dream. Enjoy!


I know that is your new baby, but damn... That bike has so much going on, it gave me a headache just by looking at the picture. However, Hunter makes great frames, and I'm sure it rides fantastically.


----------



## JUNGLEKID5 (May 1, 2006)

fire horse said:


> "I am not worthy." Okay, with that said...behold!
> 
> Just put together my new Hunter 29er cruiser. This bike is a good example of what custom bikes are all about. Spec's: 16" chainstays, bent seat tube, and spring loaded..sex-OH-matic..seatstays, curved top tube, flaked under and clear over powdercoat, w/ 100mm of travel up front. The back end feels like a soft tail due to the Ti seatpost and springy stays.
> 
> I took out on the trail today and it indeed rides like a dream. Enjoy!


action shots please


----------



## fire horse (Mar 9, 2004)

*WHOT? Ride it? U mean get it ...dirty? Outside?*



JUNGLEKID5 said:


> action shots please


HAAA, ok I'll see what I can do in the near future :thumbsup:


----------



## nogearshere (Mar 7, 2005)

i am thinking cruiser...not so much a point in racing the race...i can get beat at home.


----------



## namrita (Jun 1, 2005)

In....Vassago Optimus Ti.


----------



## SSweetleaf (Jan 6, 2004)

Dirt_Diggler said:


> i'm gonna spend saturday in golden gate park at the outside lands festival listening to some seriously good music.
> 
> Yeaa I Will be coming from Santa Fe and staying for a week and going to the Outside Lands fest too. Can't wait gonna be a ripper. Anyone know of a schedule for the race?


----------



## Singular (Sep 21, 2005)

I'm going, can't wait. Need to get this thing built up, just arrived yesterday, First sample of the Singular Pegasus in Ti. Will be a nice selection of fairly light bits. Apologies for the extremely crap picture, good ones coming once it's together.


----------



## kidsuma (May 19, 2006)

ooooooooooo! Very very tempting! Ball park £ ???


----------



## Singular (Sep 21, 2005)

kidsuma said:


> ooooooooooo! Very very tempting! Ball park £ ???


Should be around £850. Made by the people who make the Cotic Soda, quality appears to be excellent on first impressions. Look forward to seeing how it rides!

Cheers,

Sam


----------



## Dirt_Diggler (Jun 7, 2006)

Sam, did you figure out your travel plans yet, or is building the bike first priority?


----------



## peanutbutter (Feb 18, 2005)

*ooh ooh me too!*

i'll be there on this old thing. though its changed a bit since then, id rather ride the bike than take pictures of it... thanks to those who do get around to taking pics of their bikes though, they make computer days more tolerable!

by the way, does anybody have a bit of extra space at a camp site of near by yard that i could crash at for the event?!?! thanks!


----------



## mosquitos (Feb 14, 2004)

i'll be there too with 2 other french guys, SSWC will be the final stage of a ten days trip from Boulder, Co, through Fruita, Durango, Moab, salt lake and so on :thumbsup: .....

my ride :


----------



## Singular (Sep 21, 2005)

Dirt_Diggler said:


> Sam, did you figure out your travel plans yet, or is building the bike first priority?


Bike building is always the first priority, but I think I have my plans pretty much sorted - YGM.

Mosquitos - I am jealous - that is just the sort of trip I'd orginally intended but unfortunately time and budget didn't allow...

Roll on the 19th...


----------



## JoeP (Jan 18, 2004)

I'll be there w/ my silver bike with blue stickers:


----------



## chairthruster (Dec 17, 2004)

namrita said:


> In....Vassago Optimus Ti.


Pics Please!


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

nogearshere said:


> i am thinking cruiser...


:thumbsup: good call


----------



## ajw000 (Aug 23, 2006)

myself (from scotland), and a few mates from england will be there to race. Going to Yosemite too, and staying in a hostel in SF for 7 days here and there between going to places so hopefully will get out on bike then!!

Rubbish pic of my bike (forks are fixed now, didn't have my glasses on when putting in the neg pressure!).

​


----------



## Captain_America1976 (Mar 15, 2005)

Singular said:


> I'm going, can't wait. Need to get this thing built up, just arrived yesterday, First sample of the Singular Pegasus in Ti. Will be a nice selection of fairly light bits. Apologies for the extremely crap picture, good ones coming once it's together.


great looking bike. what are you doing for the chain tension with vertical drops and no ebb?


----------



## Singular (Sep 21, 2005)

Captain_America1976 said:


> great looking bike. what are you doing for the chain tension with vertical drops and no ebb?


Trickstuff Exzentricker for the samples. Production frames will likely have an EBB, maybe a Phil Half Link EBB.

Sam


----------



## Patriot222 (Dec 16, 2007)

mosquitos said:


> i'll be there too with 2 other french guys, SSWC will be the final stage of a ten days trip from Boulder, Co, through Fruita, Durango, Moab, salt lake and so on :thumbsup: .....
> 
> my ride :


Great looking machine! Your front brake hose does concern me though. It looks like you could lasso a calf with it...lol. 

Jeff, your SS Superfly is awesome. I'd guess it to be the lightest SS here....but I forgot what it weighed...


----------



## Singular (Sep 21, 2005)

*Got her built...*

So, got the Pegasus built up today, thought you guys may like to see a few pics before seeing it in the flesh in Napa.

Couple of minor changes coming, but this is basically it.


----------



## Captain Kana (Jan 13, 2004)

Jeff
I rode the course yesterday. There was a total of 8 riders. One on gears. There will be a high rate of attrition on this race. I was riding rigid. The right wrist and shoulder are feeling it today.
Dan C.


----------



## fire horse (Mar 9, 2004)

*Hey Big D!*

Haven't seen you out there in a while. Hope all is well. It figures you would be in the SSWC as well. Sweet bike and ...those hubs look very familar!

Anyway, there are about 5 other folks from the area that I'm aware of that are going to be racing as well. We are thinking of putting together some sort of "Santa Cruz" contingent costume together. If you are interested send me a pm w/ your phone # and I can tell you what we are up to so far.

Take care bro!

T


----------



## Hubert (Dec 22, 2004)

Any thoughts on gearing for the racing course?

Hard climbs / lots of flats etc?

Many thanks!

Just packed my bags, I'm flying tomorrow, see ya'll soon!

Hubert
The Netherlands


----------



## Hubert (Dec 22, 2004)

Forgot to post my ride .......


----------



## somnambulant (Jan 6, 2008)

Hubert said:


> Any thoughts on gearing for the racing course?
> 
> Hard climbs / lots of flats etc?
> 
> Many thanks!


Exactly what I'm wondering.


----------



## fire horse (Mar 9, 2004)

*i spoke with Curtis Ingles a couple of weeks ago,*



Hubert said:


> Any thoughts on gearing for the racing course?
> Hard climbs / lots of flats etc?
> Many thanks!
> Just packed my bags, I'm flying tomorrow, see ya'll soon!
> ...


he is a Clyde like me and rides a 29er as well. He suggested a 32:20 gear ratio on a 29er. Recon from the few individuals I've spoken with so far says that it's going to be a tough course. My game plan is going to be to go w/ 32:20 but maybe pack along a 22 freewheel just in case I'm able to pre-ride it and find the 20 too steep.

For you 26" kids, this would roughly translate to a 32:18 gear ratio. Of course the above ratios can vary with your weight, conditioning, bike weight, crank length, pain threshold, motivation, etc.

Hard climbs - check
Rocks- check (I'm not going rigid this time around)
Heat- probably
Flats- hardpack, rocky so...probably not unless there are goat heads, etc (I dunno)

check out the blog for more info: http://sswc08.blogspot.com/


----------



## Hubert (Dec 22, 2004)

fire horse said:


> he is a Clyde like me and rides a 29er as well. He suggested a 32:20 gear ratio on a 29er. Recon from the few individuals I've spoken with so far says that it's going to be a tough course. My game plan is going to be to go w/ 32:20 but maybe pack along a 22 freewheel just in case I'm able to pre-ride it and find the 20 too steep.
> 
> For you 26" kids, this would roughly translate to a 32:18 gear ratio. Of course the above ratios can vary with your weight, conditioning, bike weight, crank length, pain threshold, motivation, etc.
> 
> ...


32:20?! Wow! And I saw Curtis racing in Sweden ......

The bike I just packed is outfitted with 39:21 and 200mm cranks ..... We'll see!

It'll be a party anyway! 

Bye!


----------



## Captain Kana (Jan 13, 2004)

*Gearing*

I ran 34:18 on a 29er on Saturday. Most anything I had to walk, someone else was walking with easier gearing. There will be bottle necks at quite a few spots climbing and at some descents. I will at least go to 34:20 and maybe 32:20.
Dan C.


----------



## somnambulant (Jan 6, 2008)

Yeah, there were some "course clues" posted yesterday on the blog: http://sswc08.blogspot.com/2008/08/course-clues.html

Looks like they're recommending:
-32x20 29er / 34x19 26er
-big, knobby tires with plenty of air
-suspension
-staying on the trail


----------



## ajw000 (Aug 23, 2006)

that blog post has given me the fear of poison oak now! Is it really as bad as it sounds?

Probably a stupid question: I'm camping at skyline, are there any horrid creatures like big poisonous spiders and snakes and stuff? Being in Scotland, we normally only have to fear the midgies! Anyone else camping up there? i am too poor to stay in napa


----------



## bigwheelboy_490 (Jan 2, 2003)

ajw000 said:


> that blog post has given me the fear of poison oak now! Is it really as bad as it sounds?
> 
> Probably a stupid question: I'm camping at skyline, are there any horrid creatures like big poisonous spiders and snakes and stuff? Being in Scotland, we normally only have to fear the midgies! Anyone else camping up there? i am too poor to stay in napa


I assume you have sunlight dish detergent down there. If poison oak is anything like poison ivy, sunlight will do an excellent job of breaking down the oils that cause the reaction. Wash your skin with the stuff right after the ride.


----------



## 69erSycip (May 5, 2008)

*Coming out from Colorado*

I'll be there with three of my best friends and each of their hot wife. Renting a few houses and having some parties. I can't wait to ride some punishing singletrack!


----------



## Ryan G. (Aug 13, 2004)

There are no creatures that will hurt you. Best bet for poision oak is to buy some Technu or cheaper version is Fels Nafta laundry detergent soap. Wash with it after contact. Skyline has tons of oak, just do not touch any plans.


----------



## DancingBear (Jan 12, 2004)

I'm getting into town on Wednesday, what are the prime trails in the area?

I'll be ride'n me old Monkey, Yarrrrrgggghhhhhhh!!!


----------



## Ryan G. (Aug 13, 2004)

If you are staying in S.F. or close to definetly ride Skeggs (El Corte de Madera) for tons of redwood lined singletrack going up and down. About a 45 minute drive south of S.F.

http://passiontrailbikes.com/pages/ECdM

Tamarancho in Fairfax (Marin). Is a 20 minute drive north and a nice 10 mile loop with a diverse amount of terrain and evironments. Ride through open meadows and bomb through redwood trees.

http://www.doubleknot.com/openrosters/ViewOrgPageLink.asp?LinkKey=4023

And a must do is Annadel in Santa Rosa. Miles and miles of singletrack, nary any killer climbs. Very SS friendly. And lots of rocks.

http://arnica.csustan.edu/mtbike/Maps/Annadel_Map.pdf


----------



## biggieP (Apr 6, 2006)

there are a slew of rides prior to the SSWC that the napa gang are organizing. check the blog for details


----------



## Ryan G. (Aug 13, 2004)

Whoops! Missed that, those are good rides:

http://sswc08.blogspot.com/2008/08/sswc-goof-off-ride-change.html#links


----------



## nogearshere (Mar 7, 2005)

ajw000 said:


> Probably a stupid question: I'm camping at skyline, are there any horrid creatures like big poisonous spiders and snakes and stuff? Being in Scotland, we normally only have to fear the midgies! Anyone else camping up there? i am too poor to stay in napa


only the really avant-garde hipsters got a place at skyline.

as for the wee beasties (see below), fjear not, with team dicky in the house the more venomous cretins have already booked that week off as DEAD.

failing that i intend to slather the wee dicky in crunchy peanut butter and offer him up as a critter sacrifice.


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

nogearshere said:


> only the really avant-garde hipsters got a place at skyline.


Since we're on the topic of camping I thought I'd let you know they changed the way they are doing things since we booked our sites.
$4 per person now (not $15 per site). She told me to keep my reservation, but I haven't the foggiest idea what a reservation means anymore. I have my reservations regarding her reservations concerning my reservation.

Still gonna be there looking for gay bunny rabbits amidst the local (and very deadly) flora and fauna.


----------



## nogearshere (Mar 7, 2005)

teamdicky said:


> She told me to keep my reservation, but I haven't the foggiest idea what a reservation means anymore. I have my reservations regarding her reservations concerning my reservation.


ya.
when we spoke months back it was pretty, informal. this is an actual excerpt:

Lady - "i will hold that spot for you then"
Me - "great do you have a confirmation number or anything for me?"
Lady - "honey, i can confirm that i wrote your name down on the pad"
Me - "did you at least use pen?"
Lady - "if i used pen how could i change it?"
Me - "of course..."


----------



## bykegnurd (Jun 8, 2005)

*I just puked in my own mouth...*



nogearshere said:


> only the really avant-garde hipsters got a place at skyline.
> 
> as for the wee beasties (see below), fjear not, with team dicky in the house the more venomous cretins have already booked that week off as DEAD.
> 
> failing that i intend to slather the wee dicky in crunchy peanut butter and offer him up as a critter sacrifice.


and on my keyboard.


----------



## naegears (Aug 25, 2006)

leaving a dreich scotland saturday. hitting napa a week on friday.

bike will be this one. unless british airways make like air france the last time i came to the states (and get me to SF, but leave the bike in fcking europe).


----------



## Captain Kana (Jan 13, 2004)

*Course*

This is on the course somewhere. I am a mere mortal. I will change gearing. There are a lot of rocks, I'm sticking with the rigid fork and taking the next day off work:thumbsup: 
Dan C.


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

*and now for something completely different (for me)*

Scratch the Zion.
I'll be coming with this under my ass now:


----------



## riderx (Jan 6, 2004)

I'll be there. Not sure what bike I'll be on but it will have 2 wheels and one gear.


----------



## velocipus (Apr 27, 2005)

bigwheelboy_490 said:


> I assume you have sunlight dish detergent down there. If poison oak is anything like poison ivy, sunlight will do an excellent job of breaking down the oils that cause the reaction. Wash your skin with the stuff right after the ride.


Never mind the poison oak.. you'll hardly notice it if you get it










There is one beast you should be very wary of in the wilds of Napa










yes... it's manbearpig!

oh, I'll be there hearding drunks and riding this:


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

teamdicky said:


> ...She told me to keep my reservation, but I haven't the foggiest idea what a reservation means anymore. I have my reservations regarding her reservations concerning my reservation.
> 
> Still gonna be there looking for gay bunny rabbits amidst the local (and very deadly) flora and fauna.


i had the same reservations confirming my current reservations.....

and although i will not be hunting gay rabbits hiding in poisonous shrubbery i'll see ya at the campsite.....i'll be the drunk one with tattoos......

ps - here's my rig of doom......too bad i'm too fat and slow now to do her justice....but i'll appreciate the full squishiness nonetheless....

photo cred: Rick Rasmusson


----------



## iluvcx (Nov 13, 2004)

I'll be there and unfortunately my SPOT 29er won't be here in time and Ty will be riding his bike, so I can't borrow that....but I had another gracious friend let me borrow this....uhhhh.....chute, just realized I don't know how to post pics....we'll it's a salsa mamacita. lemme do some homework.


----------



## iluvcx (Nov 13, 2004)

i pre-rode the Skyline Park race course on gears and raced it on gears. From that knowledge, I'm going to run a 32:20 on a 29er. 

Not sure how many laps the race is, but expert at the Skyline Park race was 3 laps and the legs were feeling it on a geared bike. I took 3rd place and I even used the granny ring on some of the rocky climbs. 

So....a 32:21 might even work depending on your fitness?! There aren't very many spots that are flat or super fast downhills, most of it is rocky or technical so you won't really spin out a 32:20 or even a 32:21. my 2 pennies.


----------



## ajw000 (Aug 23, 2006)

my mate (from englandshire) just rang skyline earlier and managed to book at spot (@$4 a night!), so it seems a bit of a free-for-all! I'm sure it will be fine when we all turn up though! They won't turn people away who travelled 3000 miles to race!

Ok, 'nother stupid question:

I was speaking my mate from santa cruz and a a mate from the east coast, and they were saying that most americans don't tend to have more than 2 or 3 drinks in a bar, and that getting drunk is just a bit of a ******* thing to do. Are they:

A:Snobs
B:No idea what they are talking about

? Being from scotland, we tend to enjoy our 14 or 15 pints. In fact, I've just got back froma jovial farewell evening in Stirling were we consumed mucho alcohol(o) and even got in a fight with genuine neds(although they seemed to ignore me as I had glasses on, leaving me with time to phone the polis!). We dont want to embarrass ourselves!


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

ajw000 said:


> A:Snobs
> B:No idea what they are talking about


I'm saying B.

I'm bringing a suitcase full of these:


----------



## riderx (Jan 6, 2004)

ajw000 said:


> ? Being from scotland, we tend to enjoy our 14 or 15 pints.


Trust me, we like our beer. Having been to your fine country last year for SSWC, I can say the only thing I found lacking was the beer. We like ours high octane, you should be quite happy with what you'll find here and there will be no shortage of consumption. I mean, this is the land of excess...


----------



## Johnny5 (Jul 26, 2006)

teamdicky said:


> I'm saying B.
> 
> I'm bringing a suitcase full of these:


So *that's* why I have to pack the tent


----------



## velocipus (Apr 27, 2005)

ajw000 said:


> A:Snobs
> B:No idea what they are talking about
> 
> !


Certainly B... possibly both.


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

Yeah, scratch that black bike (I hope). I'm intercepting a silvery one, albeit straight-tubed and super-sweet. Riderx, our gals, and the Outlaws will be camping at Skyline starting Wednesday night.


----------



## Hubert (Dec 22, 2004)

From the Skyline Wilderness Park website:

'The tent camping area has space available for up to 20 tents' .....

I just called them to make a reservation and the friendly girl said 'just come over, we'll find a place for ya' 

LOL

Anybody told them we'll be coming with 'some' people? 

Greetings from a sunny Santa Barbara!


----------



## Simon Barnes (Jul 1, 2004)

I'll be there, flying into San Jose on Tuesday, returning home the following Tuesday.
Looking like I'll be on an 09 Trek 69er.


----------



## ajw000 (Aug 23, 2006)

Right guys, I'm off to catch my train/plane, so will hopefully meet some of you at the campsite on Friday  

Look out for a fat man with a white GF rig:thumbsup:


----------



## 2dougyfresh9 (Sep 20, 2007)

teamdicky said:


> Since we're on the topic of camping I thought I'd let you know they changed the way they are doing things since we booked our sites.
> $4 per person now (not $15 per site). She told me to keep my reservation, but I haven't the foggiest idea what a reservation means anymore. I have my reservations regarding her reservations concerning my reservation.
> 
> Still gonna be there looking for gay bunny rabbits amidst the local (and very deadly) flora and fauna.


Interesting. I've been meaning to call and confirm my reservation from back in January but guess I'll just wait until I show up.

Now, I just have to figure out transportation to and from the airport... Flying into San Francisco airport. Arriving around noon on Friday and leaving Monday night.

Oh, I've got an Orange & Silver Vicious Cycles 29er


----------



## mtbnachos (Feb 1, 2007)

I'm super jealous, would love to get a frame.


----------



## Allroy (Feb 9, 2004)

I'll be there with riderx, Drevil and a few other teamies. It's looking like I'll be meeting a man with a beard from a little town in OR about a bike...


----------



## ss34x18 (Sep 4, 2004)

Is the race really only 3 laps?


----------



## biggieP (Apr 6, 2006)

From what I hear, that's correct. 3 hard but very fun laps. Good times for all


----------



## velocipus (Apr 27, 2005)

ss34x18 said:


> Is the race really only 3 laps?


you are welcome to do as many laps as you like. however the race needs to end before sundown so most people will (try to) do three laps.


----------



## moschika (Jan 12, 2004)

ok. so who can tell me when it starts? I can't find the start time anywhere.

i'll be there. just want to know when to get there.


----------



## iluvcx (Nov 13, 2004)

start times and local rides leading up to sunday...
http://sswc08.blogspot.com/2008/08/sswc-goof-off-ride-change.html


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

nogearshere said:


> i am thinking cruiser...not so much a point in racing the race...i can get beat at home.


That would be a sleeper if i ever saw one, hes going to win and he knows it:thumbsup:


----------



## fire horse (Mar 9, 2004)

*Chucka chucka chuck norris, skin so pourous...*



nuck_chorris said:


> That would be a sleeper if i ever saw one, hes going to win and he knows it:thumbsup:


Chuck, this is the song that will be playing in my head as I race sunday:
http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&VideoID=2989000

CHUCKA CHUCKA CHUCK NORRIS..SKIN SO POUROUS....

In fact, I'm proposing it become the race theme!


----------



## datenschwanz (Jul 12, 2004)

if you're going to be in napa saturday night rolling around looking for trouble, come check us out! we'll be at downtown joe's running roller races.

BE THERE AT 7PM to SIGN UP and DRINK BEERS!!!

here's what to expect:





Roller Racing Finals, Take 1 from kathryn aaker on Vimeo.


----------



## jeffh (Jun 7, 2006)

Just getting a few essentials packed for Napa


----------



## damian777 (Feb 7, 2007)

Is there anywhere we can watch the race on-line?


----------



## 69erSycip (May 5, 2008)

damian777 said:


> Is there anywhere we can watch the race on-line?


http://electricpulp.com/guykawasaki/arse/

haha you think this is the olympics? sorry dude but c'mon

why am I checking this stuff while drinking in Napa?


----------

